# Interest in a group Buy for ESG Skyline



## Rob Fisher

There has been some interest shown in the ESG Skyline and if there is enough interest I will see if I can arrange a group buy... I would imagine the Skyline will land at around the R3,200 mark (will firm up and confirm if the Group Buy happens).

Please don't X1 unless you are seriously considering getting one. If you are serious then please comment with an X1.


----------



## Cor

Sir Rob what makez the
*ESG Skyline*
so amazing?i hear alot of noise about it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cor said:


> Sir Rob what makez the
> *ESG Skyline*
> so amazing?i hear alot of noise about it?



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-rta-mtl-dlh.t31666/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Rob Fisher 

For what version will this be,the new one coming or the current one?


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> For what version will this be,the new one coming or the current one?



New one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Rob Fisher said:


> New one.


So V2 with improved airflow?


----------



## Rob Fisher

jpzx12rturbo said:


> So V2 with improved airflow?



Yip but at this stage there are no where near enough people to make a group buy viable.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Well count me in for one V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Come on people!!!


I would have thought it would be overbooked by now..

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Deckie

X1 @Rob Fisher but it has to be the with the new Deck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro

X1 with all the decks ( if possible)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Rob Fisher 

I am a little confused regarding the New One,as per the maker there is only the ones they currently have and they will get more in a months time.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> I am a little confused regarding the New One,as per the maker there is only the ones they currently have and they will get more in a months time.



Yes the next release will be a while but when they do release it it will have the option of the new deck with the bigger airflow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

+ 1 for me @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> + 1 for me @Rob Fisher.



Just got a Skyline today and you want another one! I guess you have found vaping Nirvana!


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Just got a Skyline today and you want another one! I guess you have found vaping Nirvana!



Yes for sure, it gives me time to save for another

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Ok the time has come

Have considered and contemplated
@Takie is very right - I need to see for myself

@Rob Fisher - if this group buy materialises, then count me in for a Skyline.
My thinking is to go for the airflow that you have now - the restricted lung hit one

ie not the new wide open one and not the MTL one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

X 1 for me as well. Thanks Rob. Would also like to get the normal DLH one. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Group Buy now closed... will attempt to get them asap!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

And maybe we should get spare glasses just in case.

x1 Spare Glass for me as well Rob.Thanks.


----------



## Ash

Cannot wait @Rob Fisher My other juices are sitting idol now. Can't bring myself to use anything else as much as i try

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deckie

X1 Spare Glass for me as well please.


----------



## Silver

Spare glass for me too, if that is possible - seems like the others are onto something

And @Rob Fisher i know you will give me hell if i put a rubber protector band on it

Lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Spare glass for me too - seems like the others are onto something
> 
> And @Rob Fisher i know you will give me hell if i put a rubber protector band on it
> 
> Lol



Trying to add now... I had included you for a spare glass already Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Trying to add now... I had included you for a spare glass already Hi Ho @Silver!



Thanks @Rob Fisher - much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Uncle @Rob Fisher when would these tanks arrive? I thought they hadnt released the new deck yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher when would these tanks arrive? I thought they hadnt released the new deck yet?



They haven't... but hopefully we will get the first ones on the planet... it really helps to have mates in the HE game that know everyone!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> They haven't... but hopefully we will get the first ones on the planet... it really helps to have mates in the HE game that know everyone!



When would you expect these to arrive then?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> When would you expect these to arrive then?



Not sure.. waiting to hear.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Uncle @Rob Fisher sorry im late but can i get one too please... Pretty please.... ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher sorry im late but can i get one too please... Pretty please....



I will try my best to add one for you @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I will try my best to add one for you @Clouds4Days



Thank you uncle Rob, i want the new v2 deck also with a spare glass please.
Let me know if you mannage to sweet talk your buddies in Greece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi uncle @Rob Fisher Just wanted to see if i get the thumbs up in being part of the group buy.

Although i dont have the thumbs up yet, i bought my mod today just for the skyline  so i hope you bear good news


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi uncle @Rob Fisher Just wanted to see if i get the thumbs up in being part of the group buy.
> 
> Although i dont have the thumbs up yet, i bought my mod today just for the skyline  so i hope you bear good news



I ordered two for myself and you can have one of them @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I ordered two for myself and you can have one of them @Clouds4Days



Wow thank you so much uncle Rob you legend you... 

I just wanna give you a big man hug right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow thank you so much uncle Rob you legend you...
> 
> I just wanna give you a big man hug right now



I think hookers and blow is in order?..........lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Or strippers and whiskey if you want to down scale.... lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

As this has turned into a real group buy I have created a thread in the Group Buy section.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-group-buy.t33842/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Group Buy is operational!



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-group-buy.t33842/page-4#post-507051

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Done and done.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

